# Elderberry wine



## markosz (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi everyone 
I like to ask you all for advice on elderberry wine any sugestion. great recipe will be appreciated


----------



## Julie (Sep 4, 2013)

There are several recipes in our recipe section that you can look at, besides recipes what else do you want to know?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 4, 2013)

besides recipes what else do you want to know?
__________________
Julie

Will the New Orleans Saints win there first game.


----------



## markosz (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you for respond first of all I would like to find out if this fruit makes really good wine is it truth that elderberry have to be mix with other fruit what's is best dried fruit fresh fruit or wine kit ? Any sugestion welcome thank you


----------



## Julie (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes it makes a great wine myself. It is one of my favorite fruit wines. I make a full body, then I take the berries and add it to a Niagara to make a blush. I have also taken the elderberry seconds and added it to a bucket of choke cherry wine.


----------



## markosz (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't see any elderberry wine recipe on mobile side


----------



## pjd (Sep 4, 2013)

markosz said:


> Thank you for respond first of all I would like to find out if this fruit makes really good wine is it truth that elderberry have to be mix with other fruit what's is best dried fruit fresh fruit or wine kit ? Any sugestion welcome thank you


 
Elderberry alone can make the best wine ever. My 2010 vintage is still the best i ever had. It also blends well with dry reds or semi sweet whites to make a nice blush. I always use fresh fruit.


----------



## markosz (Sep 4, 2013)

Julie do you have good recepie for 3 gal carboy how much fruit I will need?


----------



## pjd (Sep 4, 2013)

markosz said:


> Julie do you have good recepie for 3 gal carboy how much fruit I will need?


 
I'm not Julie but 15 pounds would be appropriate.


----------



## markosz (Sep 4, 2013)

When you make wine from fresh fruit you ferment whole fruit or just juice how much sugar you adding?


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 4, 2013)

First, what style of elderberry wine are you trying to make? A dry table wine, a big sweet wine, nobody can answer such general questions. I have used from 3-10 pounds of fresh fruit/gal and 36 ounces of dried berries/5 gallons, depending on the style. I think the dried ones taste a little deeper than the fresh fruit if that is really a valid description, its kind of like grapes vs raisans, rasains have a deeper taste than the fresh fruit. A little oak goes well with the elderberries and it mixes with almost any other fruit especially with red berries. Follow my link in sig for some recipies. Also better to learn to make a style using your hydrometer instead of just following a recipe. WVMJ


----------



## markosz (Sep 4, 2013)

Pjd thank you
Please let me know how you start any favorite east , acid , how much sugar to start everything


----------



## Julie (Sep 4, 2013)

You are in good hands with WVMountaineerJack,no one can give you better advice on elderberries.


----------



## markosz (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes I like dry table wine , and I will use my hydrometer what I like is just general information I always change things so I will not follow you step by step


----------



## markosz (Sep 4, 2013)

Sir couple questions
After you wash fruit you crash fruit do you kill wild east or you make fermentation on wild east what kind of east you prefer ? 
What's the indication to remove fruit ?


----------

